# Risks with Prednisone



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
My clinic is willing to put me on steroids (eg prednisone) even without me having had the immune tests done because of the relatively cheap steroids and the expensive tests. Also, from what I've read NK cells are different in the body from the uterus. 

I have read in Alan Beer's book that Prednisone does carry a risk to the foetus (eg cleft lip) as well as the side-effects to me - insomnia, bloating, diabetes etc. 

What I'm not clear about is how big the risks are. 

I haven't been given any literature by the clinic. Are you able to point me towards anything so I can weigh this up with more knowledge? 

It seems common from these boards to put women on the steroids - but are there any long-term problems that have come out from women being on them? 

It's a bit of a "big" question but any pointers would be very helpful.
many thanks
OneStep


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi OneStep,

Here's a link to a Patient Information Leaflet on Prednisolone http://emc.medicines.org.uk/document.aspx?documentId=9227 this gives info on all the side effects. As a general rule the higher the dose and the longer you are on steroids then the more risk you have of experiencing side effects. You can't tell who will experience side effects but generally speaking I've not seen anyone on them longer term (more than a month) who hasn't experienced some degree of side effects.

Steroids are generally only given in pregnancy if risk out weighs benefit, they have been linked in the past with malformations however current evidence suggests that there isn't an increased risk so they are ok to take if needed. They are however linked with causing intra uterine growth retardation and babies should be monitored if women take steroids throughout pregnancy, or take repeated courses.

I wouldn't say that steroids are common in fertility treatments, they are used in women diagnosed with immune issues however there is no strong clinical eveidence to support their use. The majority of women undergoing IVF would not be routinely prescribed these. As far as I'm aware there are no studies looking at long term effects of steroids when used in fertility treatment. All the evidence we have on long term side effects comes from their use in other chronic diseases.

Hope this helps
Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you Maz. That's very helpful.
Best wishes
Alison


----------

